# How much do people do during 2ww ?



## cecila (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi,

I am due to have my transfer this Thursday and am moving house also this week, of course I won't be doing a load of lifting boxes and stuff but how much do people do during the 2ww ?? with my daughter I did very little the first week and the second week was christmas so went to my folks and put my feet up all week, with my last FET which didn't work I carried on as usual and went straight back to work etc, I don't think that is why it worked the first time and not the second but was just wondering how much do people do or intend to do and what are your thoughts on how much you do during the 2WW ??

Thanks everyone - cecilia xxxxx


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hiya! So glad you have asked this question. I would love to hear what everybody does on the 2 week wait. I had my transfer yesterday so day one today. With my first i rested for 2 weeks bpn. Second i rested first week then went back to work second and got a bfp. I don't think it was resting or not that gave us a bfp. The embryo's were better the second time. This time i'm i've got 10 days off then back to work. I've got a 20 month old boy so won't be having my feet up this time.

Goodluck for you transfer hun. x
XDawnX


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

I honestly dont think it makes any difference.  to be honest the time it worked for us was when i carried on as normal, went to work, shopped, walked my dogs etc etc.  All the other times i walked around on eggs shells!

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## witchandchips (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello all - well I have always carried on as usual, working, exercising and so on - and have conceived twice.

I did a lot of reading about exercise and pregnancy during my first pregnancy, and ran up to 30 weeks. As far as exercise is concerned, I believe current research suggests that it has no impact on implantation or miscarriage rate.

On the occasion I successfully fell pregnant with my daughter, I was also stressed out of my brain in work (in a battle with my boss's boss), plus my fave Granny had just died when my parents were out of the country, so I had been the first at the hospital with her in a coma following major stroke.... On top of all that within 24 hours of IUI, I fell ill with violent gastric flu to the point where I couldn't hold water down for 5mins and rang the surgery as I was concerned about dehydration.

So there you go...



W&C


----------

